

Myths About Adblockers Busted By Research  - pagefair
http://blog.pagefair.com/2014/introducing-pagefair-ads/?cmp=142	

======
pagefair
In response to our previous articles, many adblockers claimed they would much
rather pay a small fee for content in lieu of viewing ads. Our research
reveals otherwise.

